

 	Just Say No: VC terms that can really hurt  - prakash
http://venturehacks.com/articles/terms-that-hurt?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+venturehacks+%28Venture+Hacks%29&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
mrshoe
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=972346>

